# [Risolto] Non trova la scheda di rete

## decabrista

Installo gento e con ifconfig trovo "lo" e "eth0",siccome so che la eth0 è la firewire e che la mia natsemi è su eth1 faccio:

```

modprobe natsemi

ifconfig eth1
```

 faccio ping e tutto ok.A questo punto provo a settarla di default ma non ci riesco:ad ogni reboot scompare...allora io carico di nuovo il modulo e riprovo.Io ho usato genkernel do il comando:

```

make menuconfig
```

è vedo che il driver è caricato come modulo..ok continuo con i tentativi ma nn ne vuole sapere.

Poi ad un certo punto all'ennesimo reboot non c'è traccia nè di eth0 nè di eth1.

se do "modprobe natsemi" mi dice che non trova il driver.Mah... deve esserci qualche congiunzione astrale....  :Shocked: .Last edited by decabrista on Thu Feb 23, 2006 11:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

l'ordine di assegnazione dei nomi dipende da quello in cui il kernel rileva l'hardware.

se vuoi riportare la scheda di rete su eth0 basta che fai in modo che il modulo eth-1394 venga caricato dopo di quello della scheda di rete, ed il gioco è fatto.

oppure puoi anche eliminare quel modulo, se non lo usi.

io mi sono tenuto la scheda di rete su eth1. alla fine non cambia niente: è solo un nome, quindi non c'è niente di cui preoccuparsi

----------

## makoomba

@decabrista

non è che sia chiarissima l'esposizione del problema....

adesso non hai più eth0 e eth1 ?

----------

## decabrista

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> l'ordine di assegnazione dei nomi dipende da quello in cui il kernel rileva l'hardware.
> 
> se vuoi riportare la scheda di rete su eth0 basta che fai in modo che il modulo eth-1394 venga caricato dopo di quello della scheda di rete, ed il gioco è fatto.
> 
> oppure puoi anche eliminare quel modulo, se non lo usi.
> ...

 

ehm scusa,mi basterebbe che la scheda di rete fosse rilevata.... anche su eth17 (adatto per la mia sfiga),

ma adesso non mi rileva nulla.

Dato che è la mia seconda installazione ricordo che l'altra volta eth0 era la firewire e eth1 era la mia scheda di rete "natsemi".Ma ora non c'è proprio nulla.Al boot tenta di caricare eth0 ma nn la trova.

Che faccio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *decabrista wrote:*   

> ehm scusa,mi basterebbe che la scheda di rete fosse rilevata.... anche su eth17 (adatto per la mia sfiga),
> 
> ma adesso non mi rileva nulla.

 

ma la scheda viene rilevata, come hai detto nel tuo primo post.

solo la rileva come eth1. chi se ne frega? è solo un nome  :Smile: 

devi caricare il modulo al boot, quindi mettere il nome in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, creare un link /etc/init.d/eth1 che punta a /etc/init.d/lo (come eth0) e aggiungere eth1 al runlevel default

tutte queste cose sono scritte nella guida

----------

## decabrista

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *decabrista wrote:*   ehm scusa,mi basterebbe che la scheda di rete fosse rilevata.... anche su eth17 (adatto per la mia sfiga),
> 
> ma adesso non mi rileva nulla. 
> 
> ma la scheda viene rilevata, come hai detto nel tuo primo post.
> ...

 

Nel primo post ho scritto che veniva rilevata ...poi dopo qualche reboot non viene rilevato più nulla.

In sintesi:adesso non ho più eth0 e eth1,è ufficiale.

il comando:

```

make modules_install
```

può  aver provocato tutto questo?

----------

## nick_spacca

mi sembra sia un problema di moduli del kernel....per tagliare la testa al toro, secondo me ti conviene COMPILARE il modulo della scheda come BUILT-IN invece che modulare, e vedere cosa succede...

In questo modo eventualmente dimezziamo i possibili problemi...  :Wink: 

----------

## eddy89

 *Quote:*   

> Nel primo post ho scritto che veniva rilevata ...poi dopo qualche reboot non viene rilevato più nulla.
> 
> In sintesi:adesso non ho più eth0 e eth1,è ufficiale.
> 
> il comando:
> ...

 

Hey ragazzo, quello che hai fatto sovrascrive i moduli installati con i nuovi compilati secondo la configurazione!

Comunque per la scheda di rete preferisco tenerla BUILT-IN.

[Io ho un kernel monolitico quindi tengo tutto BUILT-IN, dite che faccio male??]

----------

## nick_spacca

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> [Io ho un kernel monolitico quindi tengo tutto BUILT-IN, dite che faccio male??]

 

[OT] è una questione piuttosto discussa e controversa, ed in generale la risposta migliore penso sia "dipende"....dipende dal sistema che vuoi implementare...comunque in linea di principio non ci sono problemi particolari, tranne magari appesantire un pò il sistema in partenza (per i portatili io preferisco mettere modulare le cose meno utilizzate o che posso aggiornare + frequentemente fuori dal kernel, es. alsa/ipw2200 ), comunque se cerchi su google troverai molte informazioni/discussioni a riguardo...tra l'altro ho letto un pò di tempo fa che per avere un sistema il + sicuro possibile è meglio evitare i moduli...[/OT]

----------

## decabrista

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nel primo post ho scritto che veniva rilevata ...poi dopo qualche reboot non viene rilevato più nulla.
> 
> In sintesi:adesso non ho più eth0 e eth1,è ufficiale.
> 
> il comando:
> ...

 

scusa,ma che vuol dire?

Posso tornare indietro?

----------

## eddy89

Non puoi tornare indietro. Cioè, puoi andare avanti facendo una configurazione del kernel migliore, che comprende la scheda di rete, possibilmente non come modulo ma già dentro il kernel.

Attenzione: nel caso in cui il driver viene messo nel kernel e non come modulo, non devi più fare modprobe, ma è come se fosse già stato fatto all'avvio del kernel, quindi basterà fare "dmesg|less" per vedere se trova la scheda di rete e che nome gli dà, e poi fai ifconfig eth[n] [ip] up per avviarla.

Probabilmente se hai solo quella scheda di rete il nome assegnato sarà eth0...

Chiaro?

----------

## decabrista

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> Non puoi tornare indietro. Cioè, puoi andare avanti facendo una configurazione del kernel migliore, che comprende la scheda di rete, possibilmente non come modulo ma già dentro il kernel.
> 
> Attenzione: nel caso in cui il driver viene messo nel kernel e non come modulo, non devi più fare modprobe, ma è come se fosse già stato fatto all'avvio del kernel, quindi basterà fare "dmesg|less" per vedere se trova la scheda di rete e che nome gli dà, e poi fai ifconfig eth[n] [ip] up per avviarla.
> 
> Probabilmente se hai solo quella scheda di rete il nome assegnato sarà eth0...
> ...

 

Ho fatto quello dici ma la scheda non la trova.Non c'è nessuna eth...

Dopa aver finito con "make menuconfig" basta salvare e uscire o bisogna fare qualcos'altro?

----------

## eddy89

Hey, primo dopo aver fatto make menuconfig c'è una procedura da seguire!

Se hai (come probabile) la 2.6:

Devi fare "make" per compilare il kernel, e "make modules_install" per installare i moduli secondo l'ultima configurazione.

Poi devi mettere il kernel in /boot/ e configurare il boot-loader x far partire il nuovo kernel (se sovrascrivi il vecchio, basta ri-eseguire l'installazione del boot-loader eg. lilo o grub-install hd0)

----------

## decabrista

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> Hey, primo dopo aver fatto make menuconfig c'è una procedura da seguire!
> 
> Se hai (come probabile) la 2.6:
> 
> Devi fare "make" per compilare il kernel, e "make modules_install" per installare i moduli secondo l'ultima configurazione.
> ...

 

Scusa eddy bel messaggio ma io non ho capito una mazza...

mettere il kernel in/boot?

conf il boot loader x il nuovo kernel?

spiegamelo come se fossi un bambino di 3 anni,o anche 2.Sempre se ti va...scusate ma sono nuovo del ramo.

p.s.

Alcune informazioni forse utili:

Ho usato genkernel (2.6.12) nell'installazione e adesso ho cercato il driver della scheda di rete con:

```
make menuconfig
```

ho salvato le modifiche e sono uscito.Last edited by decabrista on Wed Feb 22, 2006 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eddy89

Ah scusa pensavo fossi un po più pratico.

Non ho mai usato genkernel, non so cosa faccia, io faccio così.

allora processo di installazione kernel:

```
 make menuconfig

make

```

 nelle ultime rige prima della fine di make ti viene dove è stato salvato il nuovo kernel (tipo arch/i386/boot/bzImage mi pare)

poi per installare i moduli:

```
make modules_install
```

 che installa i moduli che hai chiesto nella configurazione in /lib/modules...

poi affinche sia eseguito il kernel nuovo all'avvio devi:

1) Copiarlo nella cartella /boot/ (es: cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kern)

2) Configurare e installare il boot loader per il nuovo kernel. Per me la conf. di grub(/boot/grub/grub.conf)(se usi grub) è:

```

default 0

timeout 10

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,8)

kernel /boot/kern root=/dev/hda9
```

usa nano per modificarla a tuo piacere, poi:

```

grub-install --recheck hd0
```

per installare grub nel boot sector dell'hard-disk

Attezione: le ultime operazioni possono corrompere l'avvio del sistema... fai attenzione e riferisciti al manuale.

p.s.: Magari aspetta qualche post che riguardi genkernel.

----------

## decabrista

questo è il mio grubconf:

```

default 0

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12 

root (hd0,4) 

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc  real_root=/dev/hda7 

 initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 

# Solo nel caso si desideri il dual-boot 

title=Windows XP 

root(hd0,0) 

chainloader +1
```

1)cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

2)Nella conf di boot non ho ben capito cosa cambiare...poi

```

grub-install --recheck hd0

```

----------

## decabrista

Ma non si può in qualche modo richiamare la funzione di genkernel che riconosce tutto l'hardware disponibile e che durante l'installazione aveva dato buoni frutti?

Se ad esempio do 

```

genkernel all
```

non dovrebbe rilevare di nuovo tutto l'hardware riconosciuto durante l'installazione compresa la mia scheda di rete?

----------

## decabrista

Nella guida alla configurazione del bootloader ho trovato questa nota:

```

Nota: Quando si reinstalla un kernel, non è più necessario copiare i file. E' sufficiente eseguire make install dopo la compilazione del kernel e automaticamente vengono copiati i file e reimpostata la configurazione di grub. 
```

Riassunto:

Ho fatto casini cercando di mettere la mia scheda come default all'avvio e adesso non la vede più.Per riportare il mio sistema alla situazione del live cd (che aveva rilevato la scheda di rete) posso usare:

```

genkernel all

make install
```

é giusto?Last edited by decabrista on Thu Feb 23, 2006 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Quote:*   

> Gio Feb 23, 2006 12:01 am
> 
> Gio Feb 23, 2006 12:40 am 
> 
> Gio Feb 23, 2006 12:32 pm 

 

Sono le date dei tuoi utlimi post in fila....

Ora non essendo passate 24 ore l'uno dall'altro mi tocca ricordarti di leggere la regola numero 8 contenuta nelle LINEE GUIDA  :Rolling Eyes: 

E' così difficile editare l'ultimo post invece che farne uno nuovo? nell'ultima settimana la maggior parte dei miei post sono stati avvisi del genere...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

Il kernel compilalo con:

```
# genkernel --install all
```

Ovviamente sistema il bootloader di conseguenza, poi installa coldplug:

```
# emerge coldplug

# rc-update add coldplug boot
```

in questo modo ad ogni avvio ti vengono caricati i moduli per ogni tipo di hardware rilevato. Dopo aver riavviato troverai sicuramente i moduli delle schede di rete già caricati quindi dando un:

```
# ifconfig -a
```

Le puoi vedere e configurare, magari se usi il dhcp è ancora meglio così eviti di dialogare con ip, netmask broadcast e soci. Il dhcp si installa con:

```
# emerge dhcpcd

# echo 'config_ethn= ( "dhcp" )' >> /etc/conf.d/net

# /etc/init.d/net.ethn

# rc-update add net.ethn default

```

Ovviamente "n" dipende dalla numero della scheda che devi utilizzare, nel caso in /etc/init.d non esiste il servizio per la tua scheda userai:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.ethn

```

E te lo crei.  :Smile: 

Più semplice di così non si può.  :Wink: 

----------

## decabrista

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Il kernel compilalo con:
> 
> ```
> # genkernel --install all
> ```
> ...

 

Si,grazie è semplice...una cosa sola:

```

Ovviamente sistema il bootloader di conseguenza
```

cioè?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

Devi aggiornare la configurazione del bootloader per farlo puntare alla nuova bzImage e initramfs, leggiti la parte dell'hand-book che riguarda la configurazione del bootloader grub con genkernel, devi solo modificare il menu (grub.conf), nient'altro.

----------

## decabrista

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Devi aggiornare la configurazione del bootloader per farlo puntare alla nuova bzImage e initramfs, leggiti la parte dell'hand-book che riguarda la configurazione del bootloader grub con genkernel, devi solo modificare il menu (grub.conf), nient'altro.

 

Ho usato 

```
genkernel --install all
```

 il coldplug dice che c'era già.

Il grub conf non sapevo come modificarlo e non l'ho toccato...ho assegnato:

```

ifconfig eth1 192.168.13

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

(Sapevo che la eth0 è la firewire.)

e ho modificato /etc/conf.d/net.

Ha funzionato!Grazie per i suggerimenti.

P.S.

L'unica cosa strana che rimane è che, quando avvio il laptop non collegandolo alla rete elettrica, la eth1 non viene riconosciuta.Anche nell scorsa installazione succedeva questa cosa,quale potrebbe essere il motivo?

----------

